# Tracing msn messenger users



## swalker

Hello

My son has been receiving disturbing messages through msn messenger and I'm looking to find out if the other person can be traced. Its been suggested that my son block the contact but I want this sorted rather than ignoring the problem and letting someone else get hassled. Is it possible to trace someone through msn messenger? I've heard that an email address can be tracked to the computer where the address was registered but I doubt that would help if the person then uses the email address in a malicious way on another computer.

Any suggestions would be welcomed.


----------



## vonfeldt7

possibly?= Yes

Probable/ethical= That's another question.

I'm sure theres a way to do it, althouogh I'm not sure what it would be.

You most likely have to.."know what you're doing"...as the avg. everyday computer use won't be able to do much.


----------



## Bradan

lol. not a chance if you have to ask.

your on a hardware enthusiast forum too


----------



## swalker

How do you mean, if you have to ask? Sorry I don't understand

Should I have posted this message into a different part of the site?


----------



## Punk

No, it is possible to trace someone with an email address...

When the user checks his mail, the Mail provider gets a connection, therefore an IP address. If you have enough privilege to get the address from the ISP, then your problem is solved.

Most likely, you are just like us, computer enthusiasts or just users, and you do not have access to the ISP database, therefore what you're asking is impossible. If you enter the IP address in let's say "dnsstuff.com" you'll only get the address of the ISP.

Hope it helps
Webbenji


----------



## fortyways

These kinds of threads remind me of that myg0t video where the guy goes on the forums to ask for some free hax.

No, there's nothing you can do about it. Getting verbally abused is a mandatory price for being on the Internet.


----------



## Del

Verbally abused isn't the half of it.

A good trick is to make IM addresses and then e-mail adresses, seperate. Then, every so often, like when you have too many 'buddies' that you don't like talking to, just make a new IM account and tell all your real friends to IM the new account. That way when you give out your e-mail you aren't giving them your IM, and by staying out of chat rooms you make it just a bit harder for the IM account to be found and bothered. I know people who stop logging into thier IM just because people they don't want to deal with will see thier status do online.
Except for a brief YIM period and them removeing the downloaded YIM client because of problems I myself haven't had to or wanted to switch user names, but I do know people that have.


----------



## Cleric7x9

actually, it is very easy to get the IP address if you can manage to get him to email you (the sender's IP is in the header). from this you can figure out what ISP he has, and then you can report the user to the ISP and they will handle it. however, you need to get him to email you. another way to get the IP address of this person is to get him to send or recieve a file from you. you can use the netstat function in a CMD prompt before and after initiating a file transfer to see which IP is his. none of this is easy to do unless you are already familiar with how to do it unfortunately.


----------



## Ryan_Fpv

*Its possible...*

Its easy to trace someones IP address whenever they create a secure connection to your computer, whether it be through a file transfer, a MSN game, or sometimes it even works if they update their MSN Display pic..

I use a program called "IPGet 1.50".. Its an add-on to MSN Messenger/windows live messenger, you need MSN Plus to run it, and it will automatically detect a users IP address when the secure connection is made..

But, all that gives you is the users IP address..
You can then use www.IP-adress.com to trace their IP, to get a fix on their ISP..

Thats about the best advice i can give.

PS. I accept no responsibilty if your msn screws up from using any of the applications i have recommended.


----------



## sony90220

most average people think that "IP Address" means the address where the guy is located in the world. this is wrong, even if you manage to trace the guy's IP you will know the area the IP is from, but if the guy is connecting to someone else's open IP access point the service provider cant tell you that guys address, they can only tell u the street addresses of the members of that service provider such as Verison DSL. if 100 people are connecting to that same guy's open IP you cannot differentiate each of those 100 peoples position in the world, especially if those people are also constantly switching between wifi networks, or driving around and switching from various open wifi networks, and also using various anonymous proxy servers as well.

if these 100 people, for instance, CAN be tracked down and pinpointed on the earth, let me know how its done, thanks!


----------

